# Interesting fact, high mileage Gen 2 Manuals, some data so to speak......



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

So, the other day I went on to Auto Trader as well as drove around to a few dealers that had Gen 2 Manual Tranny Cruze's for sale (2016 and 2017) models I took down the VIN #'s and had my friend run them through GM's warranty tracker. These cars had minimum 80,000 kms all the way up to 180,000 kms...(111,000 miles) in this case.

He ran a total of 5 Vins of cars that were for sale, checked what warranty work had been done and NONE of them, had any replacement/labour work done on the transmissions. 

Now this says nothing about people getting work done at another shop other then GM, no way to track that.....but it tells me that none of these 5 cars had any work done ever at a GM dealer across Canada to have their slave cylinders replaced etc.... I would be inclined to think with the rarity of the manual cruze's that most 3rd party shops would probably turn this job down and send them to a dealer anyways. 

Which leads me to believe the scope of this problem is not as big as what it may seem to be.

Thoughts guys?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's pretty common on forums...as are issues with Cruzes as a whole. BUT a forum is a small subset of an overall population. Of course people come to a forum (for any make) with issue - they typically don't sign up and check in to say they're happy and never had an issue with their car.


----------

